# How to find SONY TV alternative chip (IC-INTEGRATED CIRCUIT)?



## shreeux (Dec 21, 2013)

My SONY TV not power on due to power supply board short circuit...one part is not available in market 
that is D609 IC, so how find alternative ic for same or where to buy ....if any web link please suggest...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 21, 2013)

D609 aod609 lcd inverter board switch tube mos tube ic-inLaptop Accessories from Computer & Networking on Aliexpress.com

5pcs D609 AOD609 MOSFET to 252 IC Mar | eBay


----------



## shreeux (Dec 22, 2013)

I am living in chennai, i searched in all shop not available...if any alternative please suggest...or any websites...to find alternative..


----------

